# North Branch Clinton River



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've been fishing the North Branch of the Clinton River at Wolcott Mill and road crossings but haven't had much luck. Anybody fish the sections where it meets with East Pond Creek near 32 mile? With the dam removals downstream I was wondering if any trout could be up there. Thanks

Adam


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Fishing should pick up for smallies, near Wolcott, with the warming water temps.I may go and throw streamers on Sunday. Also, I have heard of the occasional trout being caught in the upper N.Branch, however I've never saw one

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

